# Thoughts about the Kraken?



## GulfGrown (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey all, 

Just bought the Jackson Kraken 15.5 and im jsut trying to see what people really think about it, im wanting to start to go out a bit further but couldnt afford the drive systems that a hobie or pilot would have, but i think i will like it just need to get it in the water. Let me know what any of you guys think that have used or experienced the kraken. thanx


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a tall flag pole and a bright orange flag so boats can see you!


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

60hertz said:


> get a tall flag pole and a bright orange flag so boats can see you!


with a light !! Almost got one of you guy's early one morning before the sun came up


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Big E Nuff said:


> with a light !! Almost got one of you guy's early one morning before the sun came up


Me too!! Scared the hell out of me, and I’m sure him.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cery good boat. It is very stable and no problem standing in one. moves thru the water well. Think you will enjoy it. If you plan on going off shore and have not done that before practice with launching on the beach. easy to lose every thing unless it is tied down going thru the breakers. Good Luck
And yes be careful in the water and watch boats. A dark kayak will be harder to see in the dark water. Keep a pole with a flag MIne is a 1x2 foot flag and has a light on top of it that is on all the time I am on the water.


----------



## GulfGrown (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah i got a pole with a light on top you can see it in the pic there its just laid down the side of the yak, put i am looking for a nice bright orange flag to put on there as well, only other thing id like is a fish bag for the bow.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Paddle*

I started offshore with a Hobie quest 13 and it was a great boat for it but more important was the paddle. For offshore 4-6 hours of fishing out there if I hadn't had a good paddle I could have never done it. I used a Werner Camano I found used on Ebay. Saved up and got an Outback, sold the paddle for 10 dollars profit. I didn't want to listen to everyone about the importance of a good paddle and good technique but they were right.

Good luck and be safe.


----------

